# Crenshaw Gator



## rmontheweb (Apr 25, 2007)

What Do You Guys / Girls Think Of This Bloodline


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

I know a lot of good dogs with Gator behind them! The blood is pretty popular down here.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i might be wrong, but i think crenshaw and gator are different too...


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

NEELA said:


> i might be wrong, but i think crenshaw and gator are different too...


I think he's talking about Crenshaw's CH Gator.


----------

